
Trump, Failure of Prediction, and Lessons for Data Scientists - dsr12
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2016/11/trump-shows-limits-prediction.html
======
becewumuy
Too optimistic is what to blame, forgetting the anger of blue collar and young
white.

